# WTB old-style pointy aire puma



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Aire Puma, Aire Cataraft, Perception Revolution - boats - by owner -...


2000 Aire Bobcat cataraft. These tubes are made to the same exacting standards as the aire rafts. So tougher and thicker material than the outcast stuff. 10 ft. Tubes only $700. With small outcast...



boise.craigslist.org


----------

